# New 312Bh Teaxs



## DannyI (May 29, 2010)

Hi to all are Texas friends. We are officially Outbackers, no longer SOB. Sold the Rockwood Roo 25BH and had the 312BH delivered July 2 in time to camp over the weekend. LOVE IT







It was like going from the Super 8 to the Tash mahal


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

DannyI said:


> Hi to all are Texas friends. We are officially Outbackers, no longer SOB. Sold the Rockwood Roo 25BH and had the 312BH delivered July 2 in time to camp over the weekend. LOVE IT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, Danny....Welcome to Outbackers. (Not that you haven't been around for quite some time anyway







.

Glad to have you and the crew with us "officially."

Mark


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Danny,

What part of Texas are you in?

Bryan


----------



## DannyI (May 29, 2010)

Texas Friends said:


> Danny,
> 
> What part of Texas are you in?
> 
> Bryan


We are in Burleson,Texas(Rendon),we went to eat Guacamole burgers with you and the Braziels in Fredericksburg this past March, we have camped with the outbackers several times. We have two teenage daughters.


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

Congrats on your new Outback, we got ours this spring from Marci at Lakeshore rv, been out 8 times already and have 6 more scheduled trips!! thankfully gas prices have stayed down!! happy camping!


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

OK!!!! Know who you are now! Welcome officially to owning an Outback!

Looking forward to seeing the new trailer sometime!

Bryan


----------

